# יצא



## Le Bélier

מישהו יכול לומר לי מה השם הפועל הזה (עם נקודות)? אני חושב שהוא לִיצוֹא, אבל אני לא בטוח. 

תודה מראש.


----------



## MiamianIsraeli

לצאת
אנני יכולת להקליד נקודות אבל מבטאים באנגלית ככה

latset​


----------



## Marnavot

עם ניקוד זה:
לָצֵאת​


----------



## Le Bélier

אחלה! ותודה רבה!

האם זה הבניין  הדוםה  כ"ירד"? לא, יותר כמו "ידע"? (אין י בעתיד.)


----------



## noali

"יָצָא" כמו במשפט "הילד יצא לחצר" זה בניין קל (= בניין פָעָל)


----------



## Le Bélier

אני קצת מבולבל עדיין. אומרים בזמן הווה יוצא/יוצאת, בזמן עבר (אני) יצארתי,  ובזמן עתיד (אני) אצא? 

תודב שוב.


----------



## elroy

*יוצא*
*יצאתי*
*אצא*

 
זה כמו *לשבת* ו*לדעת* ורב הפעלים האחרים שפה''פ שלהם י'.


----------



## Le Bélier

תודה רבה, elroy. אז הייתי נכון במספט 4 וכל ברור עכשו.


----------



## JIM*

Le Bélier said:


> אחלה! ותודה רבה!
> 
> האם זה הבניין הדוםה כ"ירד"? לא, יותר כמו "ידע"? (אין י בעתיד.)



שלושתם נאמרים באותו בנין (פעל). ההבדל הוא:
שהד' איננה שותקת אז אומרים יורד yored
גם העין איננה שותקת והיא מקבלת פתח מתחת (כמו באות ח') ולכן זה יהיה יודע yode'a
הא' נשארת שותקת ולכן אומרים יוצא yotse​ 
כן, הי' בעתיד יורדת בכולם: ילבש לעומת ידע ירד ויצא​


----------

